# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  الوجه الاخر للحقيقه:: محاولة انتحار فتاة عشرينية

## زهره التوليب

الوجه الاخر للروايه:
تابع هون



==================================================  =======

الموضوع الاصلي:







 
عمان 10 نيسان(بترا)- تمكن فريق التفاوض الخاص في ادارة الامن الوقائي في مديرية الامن العام من احباط محاولة انتحار فتاة في العشرينيات من العمر عصر اليوم، بعدما هددت بالقاء نفسها من اعلى مبنى مطل على دوار جمال عبدالناصر.

وبحسب الناطق الاعلامي باسم مديرية الامن العام الرائد محمد الخطيب، فان معلومات تلقتها غرفة عمليات شرطة وسط عمان بوجود فتاة على سطح اعلى مبنى مطل على دوار جمال عبدالناصر، وتحاول القاء نفسها من اعلى المبنى.

وقال انه على الفور جرى ابلاغ مدير الامن العام اللواء مازن تركي القاضي الذي اوعز فورا الى مدير ادارة البحث الجنائي ومدير ادارة حماية الاسرة ومدير شرطة وسط عمان ونائبه ورئيس مركز امن الحسين وفريق التفاوض الخاص للتحرك الى الموقع في مسعى لثني الفتاة عن محاولة الانتحار كما كانت تهدد.

واوضح الرائد الخطيب ان المفاوضين حاوروا الفتاة نحو ثلاث ساعات في محاولة لمعرفة اسباب ما اقدمت عليه، مشيرا الى انه خلال ذلك تسنى لاحد المفاوضين كسب ثقتها ما ساعده للاقتراب من الفتاة وانتزاعها من النقطة التي كانت تجلس عليها في اعلى المبنى الى مكان آمن.

واضاف الرائد الخطيب ان مجموعات الدفاع المدني التي كانت موجودة في المكان تحركت لتقديم الاسعاف للفتاة ونقلها الى اقرب مستشفى لمعرفة حالتها الصحية والنفسية.

  وحضر الى المكان نائب محافظ العاصمة ومدير دفاع مدني العاصمة وفريق اسعاف وانقاذ متخصص من المديرية العامه للدفاع المدني.

----------


## محمد العزام

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  
ما هو هاد الي ناقص 

يمكن طالعة من قصة حب ونهايتها حزينة عشان هيك بدها تنتحر 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هبل يهلبها

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  بالسوسنه حاطين نفس الخبر...بس بحكوا في شهود عيان..انه لما انقذوها كانت بتاكل شبس  :Db465236ff: 
شكلها بتتخوث

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يعطيهم العافية البحث الجنائي والامن العام والدفاع المدني

بش ليش ما كشفو سبب الانتحار
ولا كمان متحجبة وبدها تنتحر
شو هالبنت هاي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اذا شبس صحتين :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

جد كأنه بتتخوث
اي معها شنتة وبتحكي بتوكل شبس


اما بتتخوث
او انها عندها برودة اعصاب ومش خايفة
انا لاحظت م نالفيديو انه ما بدها تنتحر
بس لما اجى مسكها الشرطي وصارت تمانع حسيت انها كانت بدها تنتحر

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _اذا شبس صحتين_


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بعدين الي بده ينتحر برمي حاله بسرعه..مش بدلع وهو بنتحر..قال بتنزل حالها شوي شوي..حتى بالانتحار بتدلع..بتوكل شبس وبتنزل شوي شوي..معلش صحتين بس خلصينا انزلي :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _جد كأنه بتتخوث
> اي معها شنتة وبتحكي بتوكل شبس
> 
> 
> اما بتتخوث
> او انها عندها برودة اعصاب ومش خايفة
> انا لاحظت م نالفيديو انه ما بدها تنتحر
> بس لما اجى مسكها الشرطي وصارت تمانع حسيت انها كانت بدها تنتحر_


اه مزبوط...شكلها كانت بس بدها تضغط على اهلها
بالصحف التانيه بيحكوا ان اهلها رفضوا يزوجها لشخص هي بدها اياه
 مسخره...يالله طلعلها شبس على حساب الحكومه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اي مع السلامة والقلب داعي قال بدها تنتحر ولشو بلشوا الهم الناس انتحري اما قصة  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

_ اكشن .._

_ودوا رابط الموضوع لمها بتحب الاكشن .._

----------


## غسان

ردت قبلي ... :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _ اكشن ..
> 
> ودوا رابط الموضوع لمها بتحب الاكشن .._



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر 					 
> _اي مع السلامة والقلب داعي قال بدها تنتحر ولشو بلشوا الهم الناس انتحري اما قصة_


يالله...خلي العالم تتسلى :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

غسان بيك بتتمسخر :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## sun shine

غبى 
حتى لو اهلها ما اعطوها الي بتحبة بتروح تنتحر 
ما اغبى منها غير اهلها
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

قلة عقل والله

----------


## The Gentle Man

خاص - أنس قطاطشة – نجحت  اجهزة الامن العام والدفاع المدني في انقاذ فتاة بالعشرينات من عمرها حاولت الانتحار عصر يوم الجمعة في بأن كانت سترمي  بنفسها من الطابق العاشر لبناية تحت الانشاء في منطقة دوار الداخلية بالقرب من فندق الريجنسي حيث تجمهر اكثر من 6000 مواطن في المكان
وألقت الفتاة رسالة تحدد فيها مطالبها وقد تسلمها رجال الامن الذين واصلوا التفاوض معها ونشروا "فرشات مملوءة بالهواء" اسفل العمارة على سبيل الاحتياط لتلقي الفتاة فيما لو قررت القفز.
وكانت الفتاة  اتصلت بالتلفزيون الاردني وطلبت ان يتابعوا العملية ويقوموا بتصوير المشهد ما جعلهم يتصلون برجال الامن الذي سارعوا الى المكان وواصلوا جهودهم حتى نجحوا في السيطرة على الموقف والامساك بالفتاة وانقاذها. 
وقد صرح أحد رجال الامن لمندوبنا أن الفتاة قد طلبت الحديث مع أي من المسؤوولين وان يكون برتبة وزير على الاقل لسماع مطالبها . 
وبحسب مراسلنا فان التواجد الكثيف للمواطنين قد اعاق حركة المرور مما ادى الى اغلاق بعض الشوارع المؤدية الى دوار الداخلية 
 وفي تصريح للناطق الرسمي في الامن العام  الرائد محمد الخطيب  لزاد الاردن افاد ان سبب محاولة الانتحار هو عدم رضى اهل الفتاة تزويجها ممن تحب وقد تم نقل الفتاة الى المستشفى حيث أغشي على الفتاة حال انزالها عن سطح البناية.
وقد افاد شهود عيون في اتصال هاتفي مع زاد الاردن ان احد المتواجدين قد حاول الهجوم على سيارة الاسعاف التي نقلت الفتاة الا ان قوات الامن قد منعته من ذلك وعلى ما يبدو بانه احد اقاربها الذين حضروا الى المكان حيث منعتهم القوات الامنية من الصعود الى البناية .
وفي اتصال لاحق مع الرائد محمد الخطيب أفاد بأن الفتاة تحمل الجنسية الاردنية وتعاني من اضطرابات نفسية أدت الى قيامها بهذا العمل


منقول من موقع زاد الاردن

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_اه مزبوط...شكلها كانت بس بدها تضغط على اهلها
بالصحف التانيه بيحكوا ان اهلها رفضوا يزوجها لشخص هي بدها اياه
مسخره...يالله طلعلها شبس على حساب الحكومه 
_


 و كمان قنينة مي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مش اني بشجع على الانتحار بس ، 

قبل ما الكل بده يطلعها مجنونه و مهبولة و غبية و مش عارف شو 

يا ترى شو الحالة النفسية او الصحية او الاجتماعية او الفكرية السئية اللي وصلت الها هاي البنت حتى قررت تنهي وجودها ، و تسكر احلامها ، و تمحي اسمها من بين الموجودين ، وتروح على اشي مجهول ما حد بعرفه 

الحياة حلوة بعيون الشباب ، و جيل هاليوم شاق الارض و طالع ، فاكيد وصلت لمرحلة سيئة جداً - ممكن تفكيرها محدود و مش مساعدها - بس اكيد بنظرها الموت احلا من الحياة 

مشان هيك كل اللي بده يعمل مثقف عليها و يركب على قصتها - طبعا مش قصدي عنكو اعضاء المنتدى - يا ريت يساعدها بالاول و يحس فيها و يفهمها 
لانه مهما وصل الانسان بالهبل و الغباء الموت فكره مش سهلة و ما منفكر فيها الا لكارثه 

اكيد بمجتمعنا في ظلم و تخلف و غباء اكثر رذالة من محاولة انتحار هالمسكينة

----------


## keana

احلى شي انا 


كنت 
عم بشتغل بالبيت 
وكل شوي اتطلع عليها واروح اكمل شغل 
وبالاخر زهقت حكيت لماما لما توقع ناديني

كنت عم بستنى لتوقع
( :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: الي من ايده الله يزيده)

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _مش اني بشجع على الانتحار بس ، 
> 
> قبل ما الكل بده يطلعها مجنونه و مهبولة و غبية و مش عارف شو 
> 
> يا ترى شو الحالة النفسية او الصحية او الاجتماعية او الفكرية السئية اللي وصلت الها هاي البنت حتى قررت تنهي وجودها ، و تسكر احلامها ، و تمحي اسمها من بين الموجودين ، وتروح على اشي مجهول ما حد بعرفه 
> 
> الحياة حلوة بعيون الشباب ، و جيل هاليوم شاق الارض و طالع ، فاكيد وصلت لمرحلة سيئة جداً - ممكن تفكيرها محدود و مش مساعدها - بس اكيد بنظرها الموت احلا من الحياة 
> ...



طبعا...احنا معك..ومدركين..وبالفعل الامر مخيف بالاخص ان الموضوع اصبح ظاهره وبدأت تتفشى
لكن..قصه هاي البنت بالذات..مختلفه..يعني شكلها بس بدها تلفت نظر..وكل المواقع الي نشرت الخبر بتحكي نفس الشي..لاتنسى انتها خبرت التلفزيون والشرطه قبل ما تعمل عملتها..يعني ما ظل غير تطلب الاسعاف

بس الله يعين اهلها على الفضيحه والله يعنيهم اذا كانت مختله كمان زيما بحكوا

----------


## زهره التوليب

وفي خبر ان مواطن اليوم حاول ينتحر بتفجير اسطوانه غاز
شكلها صايره موضه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله الي بفكر انة ينهي حياتة انسان جبان حرام يعيش  حرام يتنفس ما في اشي بستاهل

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_وفي خبر ان مواطن اليوم حاول ينتحر بتفجير اسطوانه غاز
شكلها صايره موضه
_


 صرنا زي السويد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

رفاهيه كبيره في البلد  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لكل الي مروا وتركوا تعليقاتهم الحلوه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
> _صرنا زي السويد
> 
> رفاهيه كبيره في البلد 
> _


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: >>>شايف بالله


بس لو متأزمة معها كان انتحرت بدون ما تعمل هالشوشرة بس شكلها مختلة عقليا ..او فعلا وضعها مأساوية بس رغبتها بالحياة هي اللي دفعتها لتبلغ عن حالها

بس نفسي اعرف كيف بحاكموها هاي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 
_>>>شايف بالله_ 


_بس لو متأزمة معها كان انتحرت بدون ما تعمل هالشوشرة بس شكلها مختلة عقليا ..او فعلا وضعها مأساوية بس رغبتها بالحياة هي اللي دفعتها لتبلغ عن حالها_

_بس نفسي اعرف كيف بحاكموها هاي_ 



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_>>>شايف بالله


بس لو متأزمة معها كان انتحرت بدون ما تعمل هالشوشرة بس شكلها مختلة عقليا ..او فعلا وضعها مأساوية بس رغبتها بالحياة هي اللي دفعتها لتبلغ عن حالها

بس نفسي اعرف كيف بحاكموها هاي
_


 حسب معلوماتي
راح يحطوها بقفص 
ويكون في ثلاث قضاء قاعدين على كراسي وامامهم ناس 
وراح يكون في الها محامي دفاع 
وراح يدافع عنها عشان يطلعها براءة
وانا بقترح عليه انه يحكي انه مجنونه وا شاربة شي 
وبالاخير هيك راح يصير
يعني زي كل المحاكمات الي بتصير 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
فهمت كيف بدهم يحاكموها احمد

----------


## saousana

كان بدها شوية اهتمام من الناس 
وحصلت عليه 
لانه لو بدها تموت كانت ماتت على الساكت

----------


## بدون تعليق

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_مش اني بشجع على الانتحار بس ، 

قبل ما الكل بده يطلعها مجنونه و مهبولة و غبية و مش عارف شو  
يا ترى شو الحالة النفسية او الصحية او الاجتماعية او الفكرية السئية اللي وصلت الها هاي البنت حتى قررت تنهي وجودها ، و تسكر احلامها ، و تمحي اسمها من بين الموجودين ، وتروح على اشي مجهول ما حد بعرفه  
الحياة حلوة بعيون الشباب ، و جيل هاليوم شاق الارض و طالع ، فاكيد وصلت لمرحلة سيئة جداً - ممكن تفكيرها محدود و مش مساعدها - بس اكيد بنظرها الموت احلا من الحياة  
مشان هيك كل اللي بده يعمل مثقف عليها و يركب على قصتها - طبعا مش قصدي عنكو اعضاء المنتدى - يا ريت يساعدها بالاول و يحس فيها و يفهمها 
لانه مهما وصل الانسان بالهبل و الغباء الموت فكره مش سهلة و ما منفكر فيها الا لكارثه  
اكيد بمجتمعنا في ظلم و تخلف و غباء اكثر رذالة من محاولة انتحار هالمسكينة_ 


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

محاولة انتحار "جيهان" عند دوار الداخلية...انتحار لمصداقية الحكومة! جيهان تريد فقط إكمال دراستها


كل الأردن- خاص: يبدو أن حكوماتنا احترفت الكذب، ورمت وراء ظهرها نهائياً مصالح المواطنين واحتياجاتهم. وأصبحت تختلق ما يمكن اختلاقه للتغطية على مظاهر احتجاج المواطنين، حتى ولو كانت شديدة البؤس. ففتاة مثل "جيهان الهواوشة" التي حاولت الانتحار قرب دوار الداخلية، هي تعبير عن إحباط شديد ويأس قاتلين بسبب سياسات حكومية غير معنية بالمواطنين. 

وفي حالات اليأس يتعطل التفكير المنطقي، ويعبّر عن مشكلته بوسائل متطرفة، خصوصاً إذا كان يشعر بالظلم.

فقد وصل إلى موقع "كل الأردن" معلومات مؤكدة أن حالة إنسانية مؤثرة أدت إلى محاولة الشابة "جيهان الهواوشة"، من بلدة ذيبان، للانتحار بالقفز من فوق عمارة قرب وزارة الداخلية. فقد ذكر السيد محمد سنيد من منطقة ذيبان- وهو بالمناسبة رئيس لجنة عمال المياومة- أن تلك الفتاة يتيمة الأب، وأخوها هو معيلها الوحيد هي وثمانية أفراد من عائلتها، وهو من منتسبي القوات المسلحة الأردنية، وراتبه محدود، وبالكاد يكفي لأساسيات عيش العائلة.

وقال السنيد أن دافع تلك الفتاة لمحاولة الانتحار هو رغبتها الملحّة في إكمال دراستها، حيث أنها طالبة في جامعة الحسين بن طلال في معان. ولكن الظروف المادية القاسية لعائلتها تحول دون ذلك، حيث أنها مهددة بترك دراستها بسبب مصاريف الدراسة، ولا يوجد أي بصيص أمل. وأضاف السنيد أن الرواية الرسمية حول أنها غير سليمة نفسياً هي رواية غير صحيحة، وأضاف: ستبلغ المسألة بحكومتنا أن تقول أن كل الشعب الأردني غير سليم نفسياً.

والفتاة الآن تحت رعاية طبية نفسية في إدارة حماية الأسرة في الأمن العام، فيما يقول سكان من المنطقة أنه محاولة من الأهل لتلافي تبعات الموضوع عليها.

وحاولت الجهات الرسمية أن تسرّب أن تلك الفتاة دفعها إلى الانتحار عدم موافقة أهلها على زواجها ممن تحب، وتبرع مسؤولون آخرون للقول أنها غير سليمة نفسياً.

وفي يوم الجمعة تجمهر عدة آلاف من المواطنين في محيط دوار الداخلية لمراقبة تلك الفتاة التي تبلغ من العمر حوالي 20 عاماً بعد محاولتها الانتحار بالقفز من على سطح إحدى البنايات المرتفعة في تلك المنطقة. وتعطلت حركة السير لساعات ما بين دوار المدينة الرياضية ودوار الداخلية، وحضرت إلى المكان أعداد كبيرة من قوات الأمن والدفاع المدني لمحاولة إنقاذ الفتاة.

وقد أبدت الفتاة تصرفات غريبة، حيث كانت تلوح للجمهور المحتشد، وتأكل الـ"شيبس" وتشرب الماء الذي زودها به رجال الأمن العام والدفاع المدني، وتضحك أحيانا، مما جعل مفاوضي الأمن العام يعتقدون أنها كانت في حالة نفسية سيئة نتيجة ضغوط ما.

وبدأ مفاوضو الأمن العام ورجال الدفاع المدني محاولات شاقة لإقناعها بالعدول عن الانتحار، ولكنها كانت تهددهم بإلقاء نفسها إن اقتربوا.

وبعد أكثر من 3 ساعات من الانتظار أقنعها رئيس قسم التفاوض في الأمن العام، وهو نقيب في الأمن الوقائي كما أفادنا الرائد محمد الخطيب الناطق الإعلامي باسم مديرية الأمن العام، بالاتصال بالجهة التي تريد. وبالفعل فقد أعطوها هاتف الرائد الخطيب، وأخبرها المفاوض أنها تستطيع أن تحادث مسؤولاً كبيراً وتطلب ما تريد.

وعبر الصعود على السلم، وارتفاعه أكثر من 3 أمتار، استغل النقيب انشغالها بالهاتف لينقض عليها في حركة دقيقة وجريئة، ليمسك بها بقوة ويثبتها رغم محاولتها الإفلات والقفز، ليقع على ظهره على سطح العمارة من ارتفاع 3 أمتار، محافظاً عليها من الإصابة.

وقد اصطحب رجال الدفاع المدني والأمن الفتاة إلى مستشفى الأمير حمزة للتأكد من سلامتها صحياً، وذلك قبل تسليمها إلى أهلها، ثم إلى مركز حماية الأسرة.

----------


## زهره التوليب

الله أكبر :SnipeR (83): 
الناس مابترحم...
لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله...
بس مع هيك اسلوبها غير سليم..لانها جعلت من نفسها ومن اهلها عرضه للشائعات والتهكم..والخ..وانتو عارفين مجتمعنا
بس شوفو كيف الروايات!!! بعد السما عن الارض..

((وصدقت يا حموده  :SnipeR (62): ))
يسلموا مها

----------


## saousana

> الله أكبر
> الناس مابترحم...
> لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله...
> بس مع هيك اسلوبها غير سليم..لانها جعلت من نفسها ومن اهلها عرضه للشائعات والتهكم..والخ..وانتو عارفين مجتمعنا
> بس شوفو كيف الروايات!!! بعد السما عن الارض..
> 
> ((وصدقت يا حموده ))
> يسلموا مها


سوء الظن عند البشر وانا اولهم !!!!!  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

سوء الظن عند البشر وانا اولهم !!!!!  

_


 طيب ليش هيك لازم دايما الواحد اكون ظنو سليم يا اخت saousana وخصوصا وهو في ورطة

----------


## ابو عوده

يا سيدي خليها تموت احسن من هاي الحياه ......
بعدين دخلك اللي بموت بيرتاح الله يرحمه .......

----------

